# Sony a65 HDR remote



## mcleod13 (Dec 20, 2012)

I have a question.. I want to do HDR and my Sony a65 is rather limited in bracketing. I was wondering if this remote would help. This remote says it can do varying lengths of exposures and stuff.. 

Sony A100 A200 A300 A400 A500 Time Lapse HDR Multi Exposure Timer Remote UK | eBay


----------



## 2fastlx (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm guessing it works with bulb mode. Meaning you will be limited to longer exposure lengths. Might not be too useful. I could be wrong but I don't think they make a remote that can actually adjust the camera settings for the Sony. 

Fwiw I have an a65 also and the limited bracketing was one of my reasons for moving up to the a77. 

You're other option is to just bracket the shots yourself in manual or with exposure compensation in aperture priority.


----------



## unpopular (Dec 27, 2012)

What's up with limited bracketing on lower-end sony models???

At any rate, if you're doing quick HDR shots then the ±2 or whatever works fine. But for more substantial I always suggest spot metering the hilights, and the shadows and photograph a series within this range.


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 27, 2012)

mcleod13 said:


> I have a question.. I want to do HDR and my Sony a65 is rather limited in bracketing. I was wondering if this remote would help. This remote says it can do varying lengths of exposures and stuff..
> 
> Sony A100 A200 A300 A400 A500 Time Lapse HDR Multi Exposure Timer Remote UK | eBay



Why not just do the bracket manually? It is easy, and almost as fast! lol!


----------



## weags77 (Dec 28, 2012)

cgipson1 said:
			
		

> Why not just do the bracket manually? It is easy, and almost as fast! lol!



Tried and true !


----------

